# My HT Equipment



## dz607 (Dec 28, 2008)

AVR: Denon AVR3802
Mains: JBL S102's
Center: JBL LC-2
Surrounds: JBL L820
Sub: HSU VTF3-MkIII
REW and CM-140 SPL Meter
Panasonic TC-P58V10 Plasma
Ideal-Lume Panelight
Panasonic BD-80 Blu-Ray
Panasonic DVD-RV30 (for CD playing)


----------



## KrazyBassKevin (Nov 1, 2009)

Very nice love the panny and the receiver but your sub... you should build a custom one with a FI q driver that would be the only thing i could think that could improve your system but aside very nice


----------



## dz607 (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks Kevin - the 3802 has served me well, but is getting a little old, so maybe a new Denon or yamaha next year. 

The HSU is more sub than I really need in my small room, so no change coming there. Maybe I need to build a new room!


----------



## KrazyBassKevin (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok i hear you on the small room i know how that feels but the receiver Denon is great my fave but nor Yammy there new stuff from what ive been told isnt that great sub-par sound and upconvert the Denon AVR890/AVR1910 and Onkyo TX-SR707/607 look very optimistic


----------

